# I'm (finally) going to pull the plug on the day job



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I've been struggling with this decision for a long time (as many know). I make a great deal of money from my books, and I've been making sustained money for a year now. I haven't fallen below $10,000 a month since February 2014, so I feel confident in my decision. It doesn't hurt that I hate my day job. I'm a reporter, and I used to love it, but everything is all Google Docs and monitoring Facebook links, Twitter links, Tout links, Instagram links, etc. now. We have quotas. We have nasty messages if we don't meet those quotas. We have no reinforcement if we surpass those quotas. It's thankless. They have cut us so far that we don't even have a night editor now, so there's no quality in the paper (which is one of the top five in circulation in Michigan -- so it's not a tiny).
I have put more than a hundred grand away this year (and I spent copiously -- and I mean copiously). I am working toward buying my dream house outright in a year in a half, but I don't believe quitting is going to impact that decision in the negative, even though I will lose $2,400 (after taxes) a month and have to start paying for my own benefits.
I've been working eighty hours a week for almost six months now. I've built one quality name, and my second pen name is on the rise. It looks like a lock that I will pass $30,000 for the month in November. Even in slower months, and with sustained effort, I think I'm going to be okay. Even if I'm not, I obviously have a cushion.
I want to branch out and try a few more things -- but with working eighty hours a week, I just don't have the time now. I've discussed this with my supportive live-in boyfriend and my worrisome parents, but even they are in agreement now: I'm wasting my time at a dead-end job. Newspapers are dying. I can always supplement my income (if it becomes necessary) with freelance. My big concern is health care, and I'm already looking at my options.
I've decided to hold on through December. We're owned by a hedge fund, and they're cutting constantly. They just issued a "hiring freeze" last week, which is mildly laughable because we haven't had a new employee at our paper in almost ten years. I'm hoping they're laying the groundwork, though. In typical fashion, I think they're going to do layoffs before Christmas. I've already told the union rep in the newsroom to sacrifice me to save the other people who could be cut. The others in jeopardy have kids. Please, take me. Layoffs aren't a guarantee, but Cobra is a temporary fix for my health insurance stuff. A stop gap, more or less.
If I don't get laid off before Christmas, I've decided to put my two-week notice in the first day I work afterwards. Why am I not putting it in sooner (other than a possible $16,000 severance package and Cobra, I mean)? I don't want to screw the two guys who have Christmas week off on vacation. I'm a sap. Sue me. I'm done after that, though.
So, thanks for reading my (really long) post. I'm comfortable with the decision, but I still may need bolstering, lol. I am so excited about the possibility of branching out in my writing. I can't do it with my schedule now. In six weeks, though? Regardless of what happens, I'm going to be a full time author.
Wish me luck.


----------



## ShayneRutherford (Mar 24, 2014)

Congrats, Yoda. Good luck.


----------



## funthebear (Sep 26, 2014)

Congrats. You helped inspire me to try writing for a living and I quit before you! So I'm happy you finally are, too, soon. Good luck

Hopefully you keep up the pace once you quit the day job.


----------



## Callaghan (May 5, 2014)

Very cool! I love reading the posts from people that have been so successful and are taking that next great leap of quitting the day job and devoting their time to writing. 

I think it is very kind of you to wait thru the holiday so your co-workers can enjoy their vacations. Huge brownie points for that!     Here's hoping you get a layoff package!


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow! You are making a fantastic living, I congratulate you. If you don't mind, can you point me in the direction of your titles? I wouldn't mind picking up a copy of your book, so I can support the cause! Cheers and enjoy living the dream! 

Best,

Andrew


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

A big congrats! I've got two other pen names but haven't done much with them. Maybe it's time.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

MistyMNB said:


> Very cool! I love reading the posts from people that have been so successful and are taking that next great leap of quitting the day job and devoting their time to writing.
> 
> I think it is very kind of you to wait thru the holiday so your co-workers can enjoy their vacations. Huge brownie points for that!   Here's hoping you get a layoff package!


When you work with people as long as I have, screwing them doesn't feel "good." I want the last day I spend at that paper to feel "good." I might dance a jig, even though I have no rhythm. Screwing my co-workers, even though I could have a better Christmas, just isn't something I would do. I plan on telling my immediate boss on Tuesday. I hope to make a plan to "train" the two part-timers to handle the online tasks before I leave. It's not perfect, and no one will be filling the gap I leave, but I want to do what I can.
The thing is, even after I'm gone, these people are my friends. I've been there since 1997. We know each other. We've partied together. We've gone to funerals together (one just two weeks ago). Heck, we've bowled together. I'm not about purposely hurting someone.
My announcement will not come as a surprise. He works a second job as a tax consultant. He does my taxes. He knows it's coming. It's going to be a horrible winter for them, but I can only do so much. Still, even though I'm pretty obnoxious when I want to be, ruining Christmas is not in my wheelhouse (even though my mom wants me to). I've promised her an extra long Christmas next year. With Christmas falling in the middle of the week this year, it's going to be a two-day jaunt up north and then back to work. Still, I'd like to be able to look at myself in the mirror (even though I desperately need a haircut before my mom sees me and vetoes the outrageous length) when I damn my friends to a lot more work.


----------



## delly_xo (Oct 29, 2014)

congrats Yoda!


----------



## delly_xo (Oct 29, 2014)

Also, you should be eligible for COBRA irrespective of whether or not your termination is voluntary or involuntary. Some companies will subsidize a portion of the COBRA during a layoff, so that might be a difference for you. If you're healthy, I would recommend looking into a high deductible plan and opening an HSA which can function like a savings vehicle.


----------



## JodyMorse (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations and good luck!!   

Check out www.ehealthinsurance.com. I found a Blue Cross plan through that comparison site that's really reasonable, even with my pre-existing conditions.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I totally love the health insurance information. That's my only worry right now, lol. I feel liberated, in weird way (even though I'm not out of there yet). Just making the decision has lightened the weight on my shoulders. You have no idea.


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations, and the best of luck!


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

If you've built up a decent kitty, go for it. I can't imagine making that much! What genres?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Revolution said:


> If you've built up a decent kitty, go for it. I can't imagine making that much! What genres?


Under my main name I write cozy mysteries. I have four series right now. One is a witch cozy mystery. The other is a reporter cozy mystery, kind of like Stephanie Plum (without the incessant man waffling), the other only has one installment in an urban paranormal series (the second hits in March, although it has shown surprising legs for a single installment so far). The fourth is young adult. There are three installments so far in that series. The fourth hits Friday. The fifth (and final) book in that series hits in April, even though it's already written. I just launched a romantic suspense pen name in October with no promotion. There are two books in the series so far. The returns are modest, about 300 total buys and borrows for each book a month on November. The third in that series launches next week, too. It's an exciting time for me, and I want to try a few other things. It's close now.


----------



## Ros_Jackson (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations, YodaRead. What you're saying about newsrooms is going on where I live too, in that local paper staff are being cut back constantly and pressured to do more and more on a shoestring. It's really sad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, YR!

Betsy


----------



## EC (Aug 20, 2013)

Crossing my fingers that you get laid off. 

(Never thought I would type those words.   )


----------



## Revolution (Sep 17, 2012)

YodaRead said:


> Under my main name I write cozy mysteries. I have four series right now. One is a witch cozy mystery. The other is a reporter cozy mystery, kind of like Stephanie Plum (without the incessant man waffling), the other only has one installment in an urban paranormal series (the second hits in March, although it has shown surprising legs for a single installment so far). The fourth is young adult. There are three installments so far in that series. The fourth hits Friday. The fifth (and final) book in that series hits in April, even though it's already written. I just launched a romantic suspense pen name in October with no promotion. There are two books in the series so far. The returns are modest, about 300 total buys and borrows for each book a month on November. The third in that series launches next week, too. It's an exciting time for me, and I want to try a few other things. It's close now.


One of my favourite genres that doesn't involve space ships. Murder She Wrote fan here xD

I tried writing one, but it didn't quite suit me. But congrats for building yourself a name in that genre.


----------



## markhealy (Jun 5, 2014)

That's great to hear, good luck with it!


----------



## Evan of the R. (Oct 15, 2013)

Congratulations from a fellow newsroom refugee. If it were me, I'd probably shoot for the severance, but it sounds like you have a _really_ good thing going.


----------



## D-C (Jan 13, 2014)

Good luck! Exciting times ahead!


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

Congrats and good luck.  I'd be lying if I said I wasn't envious.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

congrats on the transition!


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats and the very best of luck following your dream Yoda. You're an inspiration, and I don't doubt your good karma will follow you.


----------



## Amanda Hough (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations! I was a reporter in my past 'life' too. I don't miss it. At all.


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm jealous....  Anyway CONGRATULATIONS and best wishes to you!!


----------



## Foxolio (Jul 15, 2014)

Goodluck!


----------



## P.T. Phronk (Jun 6, 2014)

Congrats!!! It must be terrifying from your perspective, but to all of us looking in, you're living the dream. It's so inspiring. Thank you.

P.S. I'd kill for "modest" sales of 300 per month.


----------



## T.M. Blades (May 1, 2013)

I'm kind of amazed at a place who hasn't hired anyone in ten years, but that's probably because I work in retail and we have the highest turn over rate ever. I don't know, fast food might be slightly worse. LOL

Congratulations on quitting the day job though! Do lots of cool stuff with your extra time. Take a trip or something.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

MistyMNB said:


> Very cool! I love reading the posts from people that have been so successful and are taking that next great leap of quitting the day job and devoting their time to writing.
> 
> I think it is very kind of you to wait thru the holiday so your co-workers can enjoy their vacations. Huge brownie points for that!   Here's hoping you get a layoff package!


What Misty said. Huge congrats and all the best - 2015 is going to be a great year for you, I can tell!


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Congratulations! You're doing this in the best possible way: you're looking out for the people you've worked with for so many years. May good karma follow you always.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations and good luck!!!   

How far up north is "up north"? Just curious, as I am up North myself.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2014)

Congratulations and good luck!  Go forth and conquer!


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Way to go and best of luck!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

In my 6+ decades I've heard very few tales of someone regretting a chance they DIDN'T take. You have a plan. You have a cushion. You have a track record. GO FOR IT!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi YodaRead,

My husband and I quit our jobs over eight years ago now. 

It sounds like you'll never have any problems but may I suggest talking to a tax professional? I worry about buying a house outright--it might be worth it for the mortgage deduction, and if you ever get sick it might be better to have some of that cash easily available. 

I can say that becoming self-employed was the best thing my husband ever talked me into to doing after marrying him.

All the best.


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweeet! So happy for you, Yoda!


----------



## M_A_Alonso (Nov 20, 2014)

Congratulations! Seeing how others are doing the big jump is inspiring. Your case reminds me how important is to have a plan and to have a cushion for bad times. I will quit my day job in early 2016, not only to pursue the dream of becoming a full-time writer, but also for getting married and travelling with my bride-to-be to Chile to spent some years abroad. It's going to be a hell of a ride, and I'm learning the ropes and writing as fast as I can, so when the moment comes I'll have some back catalog and a ton of experience. As a fellow reporter, thank you for sharing your story! Best of luck!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Congratulations, YodaRead. What a great achievement.  

I have to say, though, that what you say about the state of journalism makes me sad. It sounds as though we may be close to the same age. I was the night editor of my college newspaper, and it never occurred to any of us that this cool new thing -- the internet; there wasn't really a web, then -- would destroy the whole industry. Something has really been lost -- coverage of local politics, for instance. I wonder what happened to those young adults I worked with who went into that field. So sad.

At any rate, I'd second what C. said about talking to a tax person. I know a couple people who could've bought houses outright but chose to take small mortgages. Maybe it was to get into the itemizing-deductions territory so they could start deducting other expenses? Dunno. So not a tax person.


----------



## Mark Dawson (Mar 24, 2012)

Congratulations - it's my last day today and, while it is a little scary, it's so obviously the right thing to do. Think of the fun you're going to have next year!


----------



## Jo Clendening (Apr 9, 2011)

Congratulations and all the best! I'm so happy to hear that cozy mysteries are making a good living for some. It's a nice warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## Sheluvspink (May 14, 2014)

Congratulations!

I was planning on going full time in January. I hit my first 5 figure month which is almost four times than I make at my day job but I ended up getting another job that starts next week. I hope that I like it. It's more money and less than I do where I am currently so I'm going to do the smart thing and work a year and save those checks then go full time writing. The good thing is if the job sucks I'll have no problem leaving   You are an inspiration!!!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats, YodaRead! You are an inspiration and you're living the dream! You day job sounds like big time suck, not to mention a spirit breaker. I'm sure you'll be much happier leaving that toxic environment.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Glad to hear this.


----------



## going going gone (Jun 4, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## amy_wokz (Oct 11, 2014)

Congrats! I wish you continuing success in your writing career.


----------



## Wayne Stinnett (Feb 5, 2014)

Congratulations, Yoda!

You must have a high intensity risk meter. I bailed as soon as my book income passed my day job, with barely an emergency fund in place. Even then, I felt a giant weight being lifted from my shoulders, knowing that my destiny was now 100% in my own hands. 

I suggest what I call my 'Reality Cells'. On my monthly book sales spreadsheet, I have three cells below and the the left of the gross monthly income cell, bordered in red, with just the number $140 in it. That's my old annual income divided by 365. Below it, bordered in blue is $280, or double my old income. Just below that, bordered in green, is a cell that calculates the gross monthly income, divided by the number of days to that point. I change the calculation every night, after recording the day's sales, so it reflects my average day for the month. A quick glance at those three numbers keeps me grounded in my decision. The green number has only fallen below the blue one three times this month.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi there, I read all of your posts. I am so happy for you. Here's to living the dream... Congrats.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

This is so great! Thank you for sharing (and great news that you're able to move forward to something, rather than just escaping that toxic environment).


----------



## kirtkinkly (Oct 30, 2014)

Hell yeah! Congratz Yoda!


----------



## pamray83 (Mar 20, 2012)

jclendening said:


> Congratulations and all the best! I'm so happy to hear that cozy mysteries are making a good living for some. It's a nice warm fuzzy feeling.


Are these what you write? The only books I sell are my cozy mysteries but I've been reluctant to focus on that genre. Maybe I should revisit that idea


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations, Yoda!!!


----------



## Magda Alexander (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats, Yoda! You have a great plan and a cushion. As far as health insurance, you might be making too much money to get a subsidy through the Affordable Health Care Act, but the good news is that you can get health insurance. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm so happy for you, Yoda! It's amazing what you have accomplished while working a full time day job. I can only imagine where you'll go from here. You're going to be unstoppable.  

Congratulations!


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

YodaRead said:


> I totally love the health insurance information. That's my only worry right now, lol. I feel liberated, in weird way (even though I'm not out of there yet). Just making the decision has lightened the weight on my shoulders. You have no idea.


I haven't read the whole thread yet, but why not just buy insurance on the ACA exchange?


----------



## C.B. Stone (Nov 3, 2014)

Congrats on the wonderful successes Yoda. For what it's worth, I think you're making the right decision. I had a friend in a similar situation with a job, she'd been there for years, they were friends, and she got dumped on because she was always the one who would get it done. Very thankless job. She finally found another job, with significantly better pay as well as room for growth and a much less grueling schedule, and she hasn't looked back. Unfortunately her old boss views it as a betrayal, despite giving plenty of notice it was coming and helping to train new hires and doesn't talk to her now, but that's the boss's problem not hers. She's much happier for the decision and much less stressed. 

Life is way too short to kill yourself out of a sense of obligation or duty. Do what you can to make the transition as easy as possible, but don't sacrifice yourself or your well-being for it. You're making a fantastic income from your writing, you should be fully allowed to enjoy it and explore it further. Being paid and paid well to do something you love is a blessing to be appreciated every day.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Congrats!  And Good Luck!  This is the 3rd or 4th post like this that I've read today, sounds like a lot of brave souls are ready to start 2015 living the dream.  Someday...


----------



## over and out (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations,  you are truly an inspiration and have an amazing work ethic!  Now you'll be able to get that haircut


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

T.M. Blades said:


> I'm kind of amazed at a place who hasn't hired anyone in ten years, but that's probably because I work in retail and we have the highest turn over rate ever. I don't know, fast food might be slightly worse. LOL
> 
> Congratulations on quitting the day job though! Do lots of cool stuff with your extra time. Take a trip or something.


To be fair, they haven't hired anyone in the newsroom or any other department EXCEPT advertising for ten years. They never let the advertising staff fall. Everyone else is just screwed.


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

Congratulations! Best of luck. I know you've worked very hard for this.


----------



## J.J. Thompson (Aug 10, 2013)

Congrats, Yoda! Serious envy here.   I'm sure you won't regret your decision. The force is definitely with you! All the best.


----------



## jillb (Oct 4, 2014)

WOW! Congrats and thanks for another inspiring story!


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Congratulations!! Sounds like you've made the smartest decision you could while making it an easy transition for all involved  Cheers to new journeys and undiscovered paths!


----------



## wbemerson (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow! You're living my dream. I too am a journalist stuck in an unfulfilling day job. Your story gives me some hope. 

Congratulations and continued success!


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations! We also have a PPO through Blue Cross/Blue Shield.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Good for you, Yoda.  I left work three years ago.  Switched to Obamacare last year, and got a great deal on insurance.  I'm also a former reporter (actually, a film critic, but with other jobs), so I hear you.  GET OUT!  And enjoy the life you probably always wanted to live.


----------



## Sargon (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrats, Yoda, both on your decision and on your incredible publishing success! I'm 100% certain you've made the right decision. You are truly an inspiration and I'm looking forward to hearing about your continued progress in 2015 and beyond.


----------



## Kathryn Meyer Griffith (May 6, 2013)

I worked for three newspapers (as an ad designer) in the late 1990's and even then the papers were suffering. I stopped working 13 years ago to write full time and for 11 of those years I lived off my husband and the meager royalties legacy publishers gave me. 2012 I hit gold and started self-publishing. I WOULD NEVER GO BACK TO WORKING A REAL JOB....my life has been so much better since I quit them. You, on the other hand, are making amazing money as a writer, so you will have no problem making it. CONGRATS! Go for it. We only live once.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Awesome! Looking forward to read more about your success story, Yoda. Very inspiring!


----------



## Chinese Writer (Mar 25, 2014)

Awesomesauce me! Congrats.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

S.W. Vaughn said:


> Congratulations and good luck!!!
> 
> How far up north is "up north"? Just curious, as I am up North myself.


We're talking Michigan here. My mother lives in a town called Grayling on the Au Sable River, and my dad lives in the same house I grew up in -- a one-stoplight town called Mancelona (which no one will ever visit, lol). Actually, if you golf or ski, I worked at Shanty Creek/Schuss Mountain as a teen/college student and made bank as the beverage cart girl, lol.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Becca Mills said:


> Congratulations, YodaRead. What a great achievement.
> 
> I have to say, though, that what you say about the state of journalism makes me sad. It sounds as though we may be close to the same age. I was the night editor of my college newspaper, and it never occurred to any of us that this cool new thing -- the internet; there wasn't really a web, then -- would destroy the whole industry. Something has really been lost -- coverage of local politics, for instance. I wonder what happened to those young adults I worked with who went into that field. So sad.
> 
> At any rate, I'd second what C. said about talking to a tax person. I know a couple people who could've bought houses outright but chose to take small mortgages. Maybe it was to get into the itemizing-deductions territory so they could start deducting other expenses? Dunno. So not a tax person.


I graduated from college in 1997 -- and got a job (as an editorial assistant) two weeks later. The Internet was nothing when I was in college. My parents and I both thought journalism was a safe career. People were always going to need the news, right? Through the years, my duties shifted dramatically. I love a good political fight or cop story, but my computer skills set me apart from the pack in my newsroom. It was filled with good-ole-boys and really old attitudes. I was a reporter, and yet I still had to print out mailing labels for another reporter during election season because he refused to learn it himself. My editor didn't understand why that irritated me.
Through the years, I was the one shoved to every different job. When they were short on the copy desk, I was the only one who knew Quark Express, and then InDesign, and then Saxotech. Then, when sports was short staffed, I was shuttled there. That's when I decided to write, because I realized things were shifting. Of course, it took me years to ever get anything ready, but sports did propel me to reach for the stars.
Now, I'm like this hybrid employee. Whenever one of my co-workers doesn't finish something, my boss makes me do it. Whenever he doesn't finish something, he makes me do it. I fill this huge gap there, and because I work so quickly, they've just continued to shovel crap on me. I have no idea what they're going to do when I'm gone, but I have no sympathy for the boss who works thirty hours a week and emails me twenty times a day to make sure his job requirements are done, and then tells me he'll fill out the Google Doc (and then puts that he did everything, with no mention of me, on it). If he was the one in danger of losing his vacation, I would be out of there now.
In fact, he went up to my best friend (which begs the question of how smart he is) and told him he thought I was "embellishing" my sales results for the books. I know I shouldn't have been affronted, but for some reason I was. So I printed out my author's report, blackened out the erotica names (for obvious reasons) and romantic suspense titles (but still left the financial information), highlighted the numbers and handed it to him. He was mortified to find out we "gossiped" behind his back and sent out a mandate requiring that everyone not gossip. He's such a tool. After three weeks of hiding from me, he then pulled me into a conference room. I expected some big explanation, or even an apology. Instead I got: "So, how do you make money self-publishing." I can't wait to screw him. Yeah, I'm vindictive that way. I'm loyal to the people who I should be, and I'm hateful to those who I can't stand, lol.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

C.B. Stone said:


> Congrats on the wonderful successes Yoda. For what it's worth, I think you're making the right decision. I had a friend in a similar situation with a job, she'd been there for years, they were friends, and she got dumped on because she was always the one who would get it done. Very thankless job. She finally found another job, with significantly better pay as well as room for growth and a much less grueling schedule, and she hasn't looked back. Unfortunately her old boss views it as a betrayal, despite giving plenty of notice it was coming and helping to train new hires and doesn't talk to her now, but that's the boss's problem not hers. She's much happier for the decision and much less stressed.
> 
> Life is way too short to kill yourself out of a sense of obligation or duty. Do what you can to make the transition as easy as possible, but don't sacrifice yourself or your well-being for it. You're making a fantastic income from your writing, you should be fully allowed to enjoy it and explore it further. Being paid and paid well to do something you love is a blessing to be appreciated every day.


The betrayal issue has been brought up. Not by the boss I hate, but by my co-workers. Our contract is up in April, and the union diehards are demanding I stay. I considered it. It's only three more months. The hedge fund might offer buyouts, after all. The fact is, I'm emotionally check out. I hate it there. It's depressing. I'm tired. I want to fashion a new schedule that allows me to workout, and get to bed before 5 a.m. I told the union rep, who I've played fantasy football with, and hung out at parties with, that I can't take their needs into consideration anymore. He hasn't spoken to me since. And that's been weeks. I only told him I was considering going, and to sacrifice me to protect others, but I heard from another worker that he's calling me a traitor. I can't let their concerns bother me anymore. I've decided it's time to do what's best for me -- and that place is not what's best for me.


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

Take it from me, don't let a misplaced sense of loyalty stop your forward motion.

In many jobs I have held, there is that tendency to just hold out for the severance package, the hope of a promotion or raise, or even the removal of your painful adversary.

It NEVER works that way, in my experience. Your sanity and health suffer the longer you stay in a place like that.

Do the math... if you are replacing your income fairly easily through your writing, then leave as soon as practicable.

I have walked away from jobs that were literally damaging my mental and physical health, and never looked back.

Except to make sure the fires were burning well...    

A.E. Williams


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

Big congratulations...I think putting away that big nest egg is an important aspect (I did similarly before my wife cut her strings to a day job...we had put away two-years worth of "bill paying" money and so far haven't had to dip into it (except to take a big chunk to pay down the mortgage...hopefully we'll be able to do this for the rest that is owed this year.)

You've done an amazing job and I love seeing posts like this.  I get up everyday doing what I love the most - and the more people that can do that the better.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Best wishes to you Yoda! You're not only getting out of a place that is hurting you (at least mentally), but building good Karma as well.

I'll just add my advice to look into "Obamacare" before you sign up for COBRA. You might find you can get a good plan at a reasonable cost. I looked into COBRA after one job went south, but it was going to be $1500 a month. I didn't even earn that much -- now was out of work! -- so no idea how they expected me to pay for it.


----------



## Michael_J_Sullivan (Aug 3, 2011)

she-la-ti-da said:


> I'll just add my advice to look into "Obamacare" before you sign up for COBRA. You might find you can get a good plan at a reasonable cost. I looked into COBRA after one job went south, but it was going to be $1500 a month. I didn't even earn that much -- now was out of work! -- so no idea how they expected me to pay for it.


Also, since you have a nice-sized nest egg...seriously consider "catastrophic coverage" which has a high deductible and is generally just a safety net for something really horrific happening. I think my deductible is $5,000 but I only pay $320 a month. So far I've never had to go to the doctor since going on that plan, so I've saved a ton of money.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

YodaRead said:


> The betrayal issue has been brought up. Not by the boss I hate, but by my co-workers. Our contract is up in April, and the union diehards are demanding I stay. I considered it. It's only three more months. The hedge fund might offer buyouts, after all. The fact is, I'm emotionally check out. I hate it there. It's depressing. I'm tired. I want to fashion a new schedule that allows me to workout, and get to bed before 5 a.m. I told the union rep, who I've played fantasy football with, and hung out at parties with, that I can't take their needs into consideration anymore. He hasn't spoken to me since. And that's been weeks. I only told him I was considering going, and to sacrifice me to protect others, but I heard from another worker that he's calling me a traitor. I can't let their concerns bother me anymore. I've decided it's time to do what's best for me -- and that place is not what's best for me.


Yoda, don't feel like you are "betraying" anybody. You need to look out for yourself. Who will, if you don't? The union rep who used to be your good buddy and has now turned on you?

You've done enough for your company, your editor, your coworkers and your union. It's time to put all that behind you and move on to the next phase of your life. I'm amazed that you were able to get so much writing done under all that pressure, and I'm so happy for your success!


----------



## Michelle Lowery (Nov 22, 2014)

Congratulations! I hope to do the same thing next July/August. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## WCHoffman (Apr 24, 2014)

YodaRead said:


> We're talking Michigan here. My mother lives in a town called Grayling on the Au Sable River, and my dad lives in the same house I grew up in -- a one-stoplight town called Mancelona (which no one will ever visit, lol). Actually, if you golf or ski, I worked at Shanty Creek/Schuss Mountain as a teen/college student and made bank as the beverage cart girl, lol.


I'm in Lakes of the North. Small world huh?


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

WCHoffman said:


> I'm in Lakes of the North. Small world huh?


Very small. I think a girl I went to high school with lives there.


----------



## Michelle Lowery (Nov 22, 2014)

Definitely check the marketplace before opting for COBRA. In my experience, COBRA has always been outrageously expensive. We have an HMO plan that covers my husband and me for about $600 per month. It's not optimal as we'd prefer a PPO, but it's affordable for now until we can upgrade.

If I understand correctly, open enrollment ends December 15. At least check and see what's available. You may be able to save some money.

Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey YodaRead, this one is for you!


----------



## C.B. Stone (Nov 3, 2014)

YodaRead said:


> The betrayal issue has been brought up. Not by the boss I hate, but by my co-workers. Our contract is up in April, and the union diehards are demanding I stay. I considered it. It's only three more months. The hedge fund might offer buyouts, after all. The fact is, I'm emotionally check out. I hate it there. It's depressing. I'm tired. I want to fashion a new schedule that allows me to workout, and get to bed before 5 a.m. I told the union rep, who I've played fantasy football with, and hung out at parties with, that I can't take their needs into consideration anymore. He hasn't spoken to me since. And that's been weeks. I only told him I was considering going, and to sacrifice me to protect others, but I heard from another worker that he's calling me a traitor. I can't let their concerns bother me anymore. I've decided it's time to do what's best for me -- and that place is not what's best for me.


Exactly. My friend also was severely suffering. She was under excessive stress and it has literally affected her health, she's now on medications to try to correct some of the issues. She was also struggling with depression and a breakneck pace. I told her it's just not worth it to sacrifice your health for a job, and I'm thankful she finally found something else that she's now enjoying. It's a shame your co workers can't respect your decisions and respect your concern for what's best for YOU, but it is what it is. You gotta do what's best for you, and it sounds like walking away is definitely the best move, so good for you!  I think a lot of times when you work in an office environment it can become a little like the school yard. It sounds like your co worker needs to grow up a bit honestly. I agree, let all of the negative stuff roll off your back, and keep the course you want to map out for yourself. I wish you continued success and joy in your future adventures!


----------



## Deborahsmith author (Jul 23, 2013)

I wish you the best, honestly. But I've been making a living as a fiction author for twenty-five years after leaving the world of newspaper and corporate newsletter jobs, and I'm one of the rare people who hasn't gone bankrupt or had to return to a day job. The stress is enormous, the income is erratic, and, no matter how secure you feel now, the business changes in a flash. What works this year is useless next year. It's often feast or famine. My best advice--save a lot of money. Every penny you can put in the bank, put it there. And don't burn any bridges.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Michelle Lowery said:


> Definitely check the marketplace before opting for COBRA. In my experience, COBRA has always been outrageously expensive. We have an HMO plan that covers my husband and me for about $600 per month. It's not optimal as we'd prefer a PPO, but it's affordable for now until we can upgrade.
> 
> If I understand correctly, open enrollment ends December 15. At least check and see what's available. You may be able to save some money.
> 
> Good luck!


Open enrollment isn't an issue if you have one of several life-changing events. Leaving a job is one of them, so you'll be able to sign up for Obamacare even if you're outside the open enrollment window.


----------



## A.E. Williams (Jul 13, 2014)

Deborahsmith author said:


> And don't burn any bridges.


"Captain Ramius: When he reached the New World, Cortez burned his ships. As a result his men were well motivated. "

Don't ever forget it.

You move forward, in Life. Never backward.

Let them burn.

A.E. Williams


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats on making the decision to leave. Sounds like a horribly toxic environment. It's amazing how wonderful it is to shed something like that.


----------



## Deborahsmith author (Jul 23, 2013)

A.E. Williams said:


> "Captain Ramius: When he reached the New World, Cortez burned his ships. As a result his men were well motivated. "
> 
> Don't ever forget it.
> 
> ...


LOL. Burned bridges or not, as a full-time fiction author you'll hope there are plenty of alternate routes.


----------



## Sonya Bateman (Feb 3, 2013)

YodaRead said:


> We're talking Michigan here. My mother lives in a town called Grayling on the Au Sable River, and my dad lives in the same house I grew up in -- a one-stoplight town called Mancelona (which no one will ever visit, lol). Actually, if you golf or ski, I worked at Shanty Creek/Schuss Mountain as a teen/college student and made bank as the beverage cart girl, lol.


Ah, Michigan. Lovely place -- I have a few friends there.  But it's quite a different North from me... I'm in Central New York, the Land of Lake Effect Snow (I'd guess you might see a fair bit of that in Michigan too!). We're about 2 hours from Buffalo... poor, poor Buffalo... in a small town called Mexico. But we have two whole stoplights here. 

Well, have a happy holiday in the frozen North!


----------



## Glenna (Dec 1, 2014)

Yoda,  I've been lurking on kboards writer's cafe for three years now and your posts have finally made me come out into the light.  (I remember Hugh doing his fish-slipper happy dance.   )  It's so exciting to follow along the progression of success stories like yours and many other kboarders.  Great that you can finally leave the day job!


----------



## o.gasim (Oct 5, 2014)

Super excited for you Yoda!! It's been fun to follow your internal struggle to leave on here and see you finally make it to the promised land 

I did want to chime in with one bit of advice since I work in the financial services industry.



YodaRead said:


> I have put more than a hundred grand away this year (and I spent copiously -- and I mean copiously). I am working toward buying my dream house outright in a year in a half, but I don't believe quitting is going to impact that decision in the negative, even though I will lose $2,400 (after taxes) a month and have to start paying for my own benefits.


If you plan to finance your new home in 18 months they are going to want to see 2 years of verifiable self-employment income to approve your loan. I know you have stellar results for quiate a while now but make sure you have a discussion with your CPA/Accountant to make sure you are properly showing your income so you are not hurting yourself when it comes time to make the home purchase!


----------



## NoBlackHats (Oct 17, 2012)

YodaRead said:


> He's such a tool. After three weeks of hiding from me, he then pulled me into a conference room. I expected some big explanation, or even an apology. Instead I got: "So, how do you make money self-publishing." I can't wait to screw him. Yeah, I'm vindictive that way. I'm loyal to the people who I should be, and I'm hateful to those who I can't stand, lol.


Success is the best revenge, my dear.


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Best of luck, Yoda. Couldn't have happened to a better Jedi. 

Sounds low risk to me, especially if you don't have kids. You can easily pivot back into the regular workforce if you get cold feet or things change later on. Sounds like you have an amazing work ethic.


----------



## DanaG (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! I left the daily newspaper world in 2008. I still miss aspects of it, I loved covering courts and cops, but the internet really killed the field. Our newsroom shrank, we all had to pick up the extra work left by them cutting 1/4 of the reporters, then they cut our paychecks, everyone was miserable and it stopped being fun...and this year I literally made ten times what I earned as a reporter. 

If you did this well while you were working, imagine how much you can get done when you have free time and less stress.


----------



## Alleycat (May 2, 2014)

Congratulations!!

I'm a former newspaper reporter, too. I loved my job for 10+ years and then it all went to heck, as described.

Re: insurance, try getting quotes from an agent who is also ACA-approved. I found that, since my income was too high to qualify for a subsidy, I could actually do better with a private plan -- now that they can't bar people for having pre-existing conditions.


----------



## jegarlick (Jun 23, 2013)

The best of Luck and wishes for Success for you Yoda!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey! I don't know how I missed this thread, but now I've seen it I just had to comment and say that it is excellent news. I have always envied your productivity and mega output and I just _know_ that you will make it work. Congratulations Yoda!


----------



## Mark Philipson (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulations and good luck.


----------



## Moist_Tissue (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the good wishes. Sometimes I think only other writers really understand the business. Everyone else thinks you're lying -- or a crackpot.
It's been a rough two weeks.
Everyone in my immediate department (sports) knows. I've stressed the importance of training the two part-timers to do the Internet stuff. One of the men is all for it. He has brain cancer and is working on get disability himself. He's encouraging me. He wants me to succeed. He's genuinely a good guy, and when the cancer ultimately claims him -- which it will -- I'll be sad.  The sports editor is resigned. He does taxes on his spare time for a firm (including mine) and he knew it was coming. Another is ridiculously sad. He's hired a head hunter to get out himself. My leaving affects him the most. He's going to be ... buried.
My best friend at the paper is ... being a total tool. He's overwhelmed already, and I'm the one who solves his computer problems every night. He exploded on Friday night and said some ... not nice things. I'm not taking it personally. I know he's already overwhelmed. He's desperate for me to stay. I keep saying I can't, but he's having issues. He's been one of my best friends for fifteen years. He's just ... upset. I promised him a movie and dinner night one a month, but he's having some trouble.
The rest of my co-workers now know because we all have incredibly big mouths. A handful have been supportive. The rest have been derisive. They tell everyone I'm making my success up in one breath -- and then quietly seek me out to help them write stuff in another. I'm writing all of them off. It's a little frustrating. I'm starting to count the days down. Whenever someone says "corporate wants this" or "corporate wants that" I just shrug and say "that's not my problem."
It's been ... liberating. I'm very excited.


----------



## LyraParish (Aug 27, 2013)

Wow! What an inspiration! Just imagine, putting all of your time and efforts into writing. Ahhh...the dream!  Good luck! You're going to do just fine!!


----------



## Nancy Warren (May 5, 2014)

It's so exciting to cut the ropes that hold us back. Congrats to you on making this move. Honestly, with what you've shared, I don't know how you've lasted this long.

The future's going to be amazing.

Nancy


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2014)

Those that are your real friends, will champion you and wish you nothing but the best. Those trying to grind you back down to their perception of reality, are jealous and maybe unhappy with their lot. Sad for them but we all have choices in life, its fear that holds us down to that 9-5 job. Do not pay it mind and do what is right for you and your loved ones. You have to be a little ruthless with it, you are wrestling with it because you care, which is an awesome part of your character but you should know those protesting the most, would most likely do the same in your shoes. Focus on the road ahead, that's paved with gold. I am thrilled for you and I love these stories, it offers us hope that it can be done, it is being done and it has been done!


----------



## FictionbyAngela (Nov 8, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## Sharon Cummin (Mar 19, 2013)

Congrats! That is so awesome.


----------



## deanna c (May 31, 2014)

Congratulations on your publishing success! BTW, I'm a newsroom refugee too, and I totally understand all those prickly office politics. I've worked at a lot of places and nothing quite compares to a newsroom. You're a saint for sticking with it so long


----------



## MyraScott (Jul 18, 2014)

I am finding your personal journey to escape your workplace compelling- save all of this.  It will make a great backdrop to one of your romantic suspense stories!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have no idea how I missed this thread, but just wanted to pop in and say CONGRATS!!!!  This is so flippin' awesome!!!  Congratulations on this new start and this gift to be able spend your life the way that you would like.  And I also wanted to say keep breathing through this transition period at work.  Remember that sometimes people become jerks when it comes time to say goodbye so that it won't hurt as bad.  It is so funny though... when I left my job I fretted and sweated.  I was leaving behind friends I had known for a decade, a position I had cultivated.  And then a couple days after I left, I was hit by this enormous peace and had an epiphany: it was just a job.  It would continue to go on without me.  All of those awful deadlines and late nights and crazy pressure meant nothing.  It was just a job.  I keep in touch with some of the people, but...  well... you'll see.  You'll have that moment.  And the entire world will look different afterwards in this amazing way.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

Congratulations! That's awesome!


----------

